# whos comin us open



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i know most of the regular members are going to be here but lets hear from some of the beginners as well. want to get a little confidence first, come out on friday or attend tommys seminar or just bring your stuff and throw. be sure to read the rules so you have the right line and shock. there will be plenty of us there to help you get started. sportcast membership applications will also be available at the event. the weather looks great for the weekend. so, lets hear from you all. regulars and beginners.

frank


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Frank, I'll be rolling in late afternoon on Friday, see you guys then.

Ron


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I get off work at 0600 fri. morning, but would love to throw a little later. Where and when?


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Since Jack will be leaving tomorrow morning he may not see this. One of our own is coming to the event, Jack Rice (Ironman). Great guy, wish I was going with him to meet you guys but I just couldn't make it. Wishing Jack all the best and he is definitely looking forward to casting with you guys!!!

Carlos


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm trying to get there for the Sunday ....

Brian


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

My neighborhood is a mile or two from where it's going to be, so I might swing by..


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll be there on Fri/Sat/Sun I'm looking forward to meeting all and casting with a great bunch...ironman


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Good luck!!! Jack


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Buda and Dig for good words and encouragement.


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*i'll be there*

I'll be coming to this one , I couldn't make the Charlotte but this one, should be interesting and Troy and Kenny will be with me too...


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure I know where Tommy's seminar on Friday is being held...can someone help with directions?


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

its great to see some representation from the great state of texas and he comes with the blessings of carlos, can't ask for more.

the seminar will be at the casting feild at 3pm.

talked to rhonda ross of edinberg commons, who manages the property we will be casting on, and she says the grass is being cut as im posting, takes 2 to 3 days to cut it all. over a 1000 feet in any direction and flat, be ready by friday. the weather calls for scattered showers on friday which dosnt mean much, and mostly sunny the rest of the weekend with highs in the upper 70's. looks great so far. usually around here when they say scattered showers it dosnt rain.

good to here you big apple guys will be here, man are the leads gonna fly this weekend.

if your bringing your wives or girlfriends rhonda tells me that there will be a special market place sale across the road in the target parking lot this weekend (these things help keep casters wives happy but can cost)

brittny of tenn says she is not sure if she is coming or not, lets get a few emails off to her and get her fired up. our casting mascot, little john pierce will be here!

lets keep posting here guys and gals.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Frank, I'll be at the field Friday morning with the equipment -- aim to be there by 9:00.

This is shaping up to be a great tournament-- see everyone there !!


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks very much...raining really hard here. We have a big, big storm with passing of cold front. Hope I make it to VA!!!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The Yankee Spinner Duo, Rich and I will be down before Noon on Friday.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Can't make this one either-hope (will) see everyone at Shalotte in October.
charlie


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sgt_Slough said:


> The Yankee Spinner Duo, Rich and I will be down before Noon on Friday.



Rich from Digital Dagger?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

big brother said:


> Can't make this one either-hope (will) see everyone at Shalotte in October.
> charlie


Hmm, a little birdie told me you have taken to a new sport-- I may have to bring my clubs to Shalotte and see if we can sneak in 9 holes at some point.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

now that might work
charlie


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Rich from Digital Dagger?



No, Rich Hedenberg who has cast in the last couple tournaments (NE and East Coast).


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

big brother said:


> now that might work
> charlie





Surf Cat said:


> Hmm, a little birdie told me you have taken to a new sport-- I may have to bring my clubs to Shalotte and see if we can sneak in 9 holes at some point.


Now this is just sad.

Next there will be plaid knickers and funny little hats on the casting court...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Although, golf carts may make reeling in a little easier.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Now this is just sad.
> 
> Next there will be plaid knickers and funny little hats on the casting court...



LOL, now that is funny.. Wonder what would happen if I took my Zzippy to the course and practiced chucking lead down the fairway while waiting for the green to clear.... A crack off might give a new meaning to the term .....

FORE !!





PS Sorry Frank-- didn't mean to sidetrack the thread.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I can bring some lead in-cased golf balls....

May bring the little one out on Friday. I got some fishing plans scheduled for Saturday, but hope to witness the finals on Sunday.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

what fish, there aint no fish in that there water, better chance of catching something on the field


----------

